# Part number compatibility



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

I have an LGB 1605 right hand turn out. What would the part number be for an Aristo or USA matching turnout, except left hand.

Thanks for you help.
Robert


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Robert, the closest you will find to the LGB 1605 from Aristo is their 'Wide Radius' manual switch (right hand - USA style brass ART 30370, Stainless ART 20370) which is 5' Radius- bigger than LGB. Not available in Euro style and no motor. 

If you want something closer to the LGB then take a look at the Train-Li and Piko offerings. 

Alec.


----------

